# 3-way swivel ?



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you guys that drop deep do it. By deep I'm only talking from 240-300'. 

My bait always twirls around my line it seems. I have tried the thru the lips, fillet, tail 1st, cut tail off, fins off and a few more. 

What length do you make your bait line and sinker line? ( I use 1' sinker line and 3-4' bait line)
Do you use the bank weight or what?
Looking to hit the 40fm line once this time in and would like to be able to present a decent bait to the grouper. :laughing:

I use currently the large blue hooks size 14/0 I think, 120 leader and 16 oz weight when fishing that area. Oh yea, 80lb power pro for main line.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> How do you guys that drop deep do it. By deep I'm only talking from 240-300'.
> 
> My bait always twirls around my line it seems. I have tried the thru the lips, fillet, tail 1st, cut tail off, fins off and a few more.
> 
> ...


I use 100 lb braid for the main line direct to the three way swivel and do not tie in the "bimini twist" that is depicted but other than that rig as depicted below. The picture states 20-40 feet of leader? That seems long? I use about 5 feet. 

i use the type of three way swivels found at the following link.
http://www.edgeangling.com/Billfisher-CSB40-5PK.html

_*Capt. Bouncer Smith, Bouncer’s Dusky, Dusky 33, Miami Beach Marina*_


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Also try letting your bait down slower, it will reduce spin.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If it is live it will swim down. If not hook up from the chin straight up through the top of the head and cut the tail off. I don't use three way swivels, just slip lead and long leader. Just set the weight when you reach the bottom immediately. By that I mean shake the weight down until you feel the resistance of the swivel leader and bait. That will also reduce line twist.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I use a 10ft leader with two _'twisted dropper loops'_ that are 2ft in length. The bottom twisted dropper loop is 3ft above a bank sinker that is easily interchanged out using a loop knot by placing it through the eyelet of the weight and then place the loop around the weight (make loop large enough to go around the weight; the dropper loops are spaced 5ft apart. 

This rig also makes it easy to swap out hook sizes without having to retie; and if you don't want to use two loops then just tie only one twisted dropper loop.

It takes 20ft of leader material to make this rig.

*Twisted Dropper Loop*









STEP 1









STEP 2









STEP 3









STEP 4


----------

